# Cure #1 vs Mortons Tender Quick



## Baldy57 (Mar 21, 2020)

Made my first attempt at homemade pastrami.  Recipe called for #1 curing salt.  Went to a couple stores to find some.  Ended up at a sporting goods store and asked if they had curing salt.  They had Morton's Tender Quick.  I made the curing brine according to the recipe not realizing there was a difference between TQ and the Pink stuff.  Brined the bricket for 7 days.  Looked very grey when I took it from the brine.  Did I ruin the meat by getting the wrong stuff?  Used 1 TBS of TQ / gallon of water + 3/4 cup salt, 1/2 cup brown sugar, 2 TBS pickling spice.  

Am I best off to get a new piece of meat and start over?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2020)

There is not enough Nitrite in 1 TBS TQ to cure the meat. You can make a Gallon of Brine with the TQ amount recommended, 1/2 Cup Sugar and Spices...NO SALT...and Cure it again, 7 days. The Salt in the meat already and that in TQ will equalize to be a little bit saltier than TQ alone. Cook a test sample.  It may be fine for you salt wise or worst case, a fresh water soak, or 2, will be needed to get to your desired Salt level. The TQ Nitrite and Nitrate will give the desired color and flavor...JJ


----------



## Baldy57 (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you.  Once I found out that there was a difference, I figured my brine was probably off.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 23, 2020)

Baldy57 said:


> Thank you.  Once I found out that there was a difference, I figured my brine was probably off.


Save that Tender Quick  
Great stuff, lots of recipes out there.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 23, 2020)

Yep...Check out Bearcarver's stuff. He is a TQ guy...JJ


----------

